# dicker Koi



## Bakerman (5. Mai 2012)

Beim letzten Besuch in einem Zoo habe ich in einem Becken eine dicke Koidame beobachtet, bei der scheinbar aus ihrer Afteröffnung ein Stück Darm heraus hing.
Ich konnte leider kein Foto machen, da sie sich nicht mehr zeigte.
Liegt es daran, das sie wirklich voller Laich ist, da sie im hinteren Bereich prall und rund ist und sich deswegen der Darm oder die Kloake selbst heraus drückt.

Oder gibt es eine Krankheit die so etwas verursacht ???


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: dicker Koi*

Vielleicht war sie nur gerade beim "Stuhlgang" und es hing noch was dran. Evtl. hat der Koi Verdauungsprobleme (Futterumstellung) ... da kann schon mal was hängen bleiben.

Für prall und rund gibts verschiedene Gründe. Das kann die "normale" Form dieses Koi sein (gibts ja auch kurze dicke Koi), das kann tatsächlich Laich sein, oder aber es ist Krankheitsbedingt.
Aber herausfinden wirst Du es sicher nicht, es sei denn Du gehst erneut in den Zoo und fragst nach 

Mandy


----------



## Bakerman (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: dicker Koi*

Hallo Mandy

Mir ging es nicht um die Form des Fisches sondern rein nur um den nach außen gestülpten After.

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob  es ein bekanntes Krankheitsbild ist, da ich so etwas noch nie gesehen hatte.
Einen Zoowärter hatte ich gefragt und der hatte nur ein Schulterzucken übrig.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: dicker Koi*

Ich hab mal meine Lesezeichen durchstöbert und das hier gefunden:

Äußere Symptome der akuten IBW (Infektiöse Bauchwassersucht): 

Ihr Leib ist gebläht. Zum Teil treten großflächige Blutungen in der Haut an den Flossenansatzstellen auf. Glotzaugen, vorgestülpter After, ausgefranste Flossen und blasse Kiemen vervollständigen das Krankheitsbild.

Quelle: http://www.koi-gartenteichplanung.de/krankheiten.htm

Habe nur das Relevante mit dem After raus geholt. Wobei ich nicht glaube das es IBW ist. Was anderes finde ich aber nicht und ich habe auch keine weitere Idee, was der Fisch haben könnte :?

Mandy


----------

